# So many leftover muffins!



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

We throw a lot of muffins away at our hotel because we bake them fresh each morning. Are there any ideas on how to use them up? Muffin bread pudding? Anything??


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

What kind of muffins? c If you have corn muffins corn bread stuffing.or if your fruit muffins get dry enough you can always make a variety of different bread puddings. I'm sure that their are some shelters around that would be greatful to take some of those muffins off your hands.:smiles: Jaut a few ideas.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Trifle - with custard and dried fruit to compliment the muffin flavor

Cut into small dice, bake, and use for topping ice cream, pudding, etc.

Use the twice-baked muffin bits to mix into yogurt or with granola.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Why not cake balls? No I am not kidding.

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

amaretta kisses
strudel filling


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

interesting Ideas. 

-blueberry
-carrot walnut "sunrise"
-oat bran with raisins
-cranberry orange walnut
-banana nut

I bet the banana muffins would be good if used in some sort of trifle.... Kind of like a banana split...


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

How about making the local food bank happy?


----------



## cruisewidme (Jun 8, 2006)

nice suggestion... i love blueberry too..


----------



## craftychef (Jun 9, 2006)

My first thought was food bank also, but cake-like muffin bits mixed with a complimentary liqueur or other liquid and formed into another shape (cake balls, sure!) and covered with chocolate is a good way to go.


----------



## skylightsky (May 26, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing as castironchef.

However. If you are seeking financial improvement. Consider allowing students to come in and use them in cooking school.. I don't know if high schools still do that, but some private schools still have home-ec

Oh, don't laugh.


----------



## ruben (Apr 20, 2006)

i suggest the following take the muffins and mash them up dry of course then add alittle bit of rhum to the consistency of a hard dry mashed potato pure no liquid visible.
then pour melted bitter chocolate and mix to the consistency of a dough form into round 1 1/2 inch ball and cover with cocolate rain this is know as rhum balls it is perfect for left over cakes with no cream


----------

